# Burton ION ankle bone problem



## Klook25 (Nov 29, 2021)

I just bought a new pair of Burton IONs 2020 model. Tried them on at the local shop and they felt good. My big toe was barely touching the end of the boot. Got home and tried them on again couple times and noticed that they rub against my outer ankle bone (lateral malleolus) on both feet.
It feel like the Life Liner has ankle supports that rub against my bone. Is this normal with new boots or are they too small/big? Should I return them?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Did you heat-mold them?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Klook25 said:


> My big toe was barely touching the end of the boot.


That's too big of a boot for your foot. Ideally, your toes should be firmly pressing into an unformed liner without pain.

Any rubbing is another clear sign that the boots are too large, especially if that rubbing is at the heel hold area.


----------



## Klook25 (Nov 29, 2021)

Donutz said:


> Did you heat-mold them?


No I have had them only for a day. Might this help? And if it doesn’t I’m not sure if I’m able to return them.


----------



## Klook25 (Nov 29, 2021)

WigMar said:


> That's too big of a boot for your foot. Ideally, your toes should be firmly pressing into an unformed liner without pain.
> 
> Any rubbing is another clear sign that the boots are too large, especially if that rubbing is at the heel hold area.


All right. So I should get something smaller in size perhaps


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Klook25 said:


> All right. So I should get something smaller in size perhaps


Measure your feet as per the instructions in the boot fitting threads. That way you can be sure you're getting the right size.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I have had exact same problem with my feet.
My problem was my heels are too skinny so the back of my feet is sitting too low in the boot thus putting pressure on the bone from the ankle channel that prevents heel lift.
Try adding foam wedges under the heels to bring your heel up a little see if the pressure point goes away.
Custom insole with thicker heel support also helps. I strongly suggest having a boot fitter help fitting your boots.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Sounds like the boots are too small.


----------



## Tamer (12 mo ago)

Klook25 said:


> I just bought a new pair of Burton IONs 2020 model. Tried them on at the local shop and they felt good. My big toe was barely touching the end of the boot. Got home and tried them on again couple times and noticed that they rub against my outer ankle bone (lateral malleolus) on both feet.
> It feel like the Life Liner has ankle supports that rub against my bone. Is this normal with new boots or are they too small/big? Should I return them?
> View attachment 160049
> View attachment 160050


Same boot, same problem after a day of riding, I couldn't even put on the boot the 2.day because of the pain and sentitivity to pressure on the ankle bone. I have narrow feet and I had Nike zoom dk before this. I will put Nike liners into ions and try out. Ion liners look like leg casket on my feet after Nike liners.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Tamer said:


> Same boot, same problem after a day of riding, I couldn't even put on the boot the 2.day because of the pain and sensitivity to pressure on the ankle bone. I have narrow feet and I had Nike zoom dk before this. I will put Nike liners into ions and try out. Ion liners look like leg casket on my feet after Nike liners.


Burtons are known to run wide, so that might not have been the best brand/boot to get. Angrysnowboarder did a youtube series on how to fit/modify a boot that might help. @Wiredsport has some videos and posts here about boot fitting - check those out. You may want to start a new thread and see what recommendations show up for a narrower boot. Measure your foot per @Wiredsport's instructions and give us those measurements. Pics of foot helps too. 









How to Measure - Video Instructions


Hi Guys, This vid is likely long overdue :). It is a detailed run-through of the easy steps that can be used at home for accurate foot measurements. I also go over the 6 common pitfalls that lead to inaccurate measurements. These foot measurements are critical in the sizing of all snowboard...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Danh78 (12 mo ago)

Klook25 said:


> I just bought a new pair of Burton IONs 2020 model. Tried them on at the local shop and they felt good. My big toe was barely touching the end of the boot. Got home and tried them on again couple times and noticed that they rub against my outer ankle bone (lateral malleolus) on both feet.
> It feel like the Life Liner has ankle supports that rub against my bone. Is this normal with new boots or are they too small/big? Should I return them?
> View attachment 160049
> View attachment 160050





Klook25 said:


> I just bought a new pair of Burton IONs 2020 model. Tried them on at the local shop and they felt good. My big toe was barely touching the end of the boot. Got home and tried them on again couple times and noticed that they rub against my outer ankle bone (lateral malleolus) on both feet.
> It feel like the Life Liner has ankle supports that rub against my bone. Is this normal with new boots or are they too small/big? Should I return them?
> View attachment 160049
> View attachment 160050


Did you find a solution to this?
I have the exact same problem. That might as well have been a picture of my ankle last week. 
The ankle support in these boots is sooo aggressive.


----------



## Danh78 (12 mo ago)

Tamer said:


> Same boot, same problem after a day of riding, I couldn't even put on the boot the 2.day because of the pain and sentitivity to pressure on the ankle bone. I have narrow feet and I had Nike zoom dk before this. I will put Nike liners into ions and try out. Ion liners look like leg casket on my feet after Nike liners.


On my trip to Italy last week I suffered exactly the same; back foot outer ankle just behind the bone where the pronounced bit of foam created a ton of pressure. Could barely ride for the second and third day. My wife made a doughnut to relieve the pressure which helped, but once you've bruised it that much, there's nothing stopping the pain until you stop riding.
When you say you have narrow feet, do you mean skinny ankles? My feet are normal width but skinny ankle and heels with pronounced ankle bones. Essentially the worst shaped foot for snowboard boot fit. I've tried so many different brands over the years and I'm yet to find a truly comfortable fit.
I think I'm going to give up on firmer boots in future, despite my style of riding lending itself to more aggressive performers.

Did you find a solution?
I use custom insoles but it made no difference in this case.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Is this mark caused by movement or pressure. When you say they are rubbing that means movement. I ride with the additional Burton Velcro J-bars inside on top of the Lifeliner/+ as this really locks your Achilles in position. Ions are a stiffer level boot just under Driver X. 

I talk about this is my reviews.









Burton SLX Snowboard Boot Review


Burton SLX Snowboard Boot Review. ❄ Brand: Burton ❄ Model: SLX ❄ Year: 2019 ❄ Colour: "Black", ❄ Lacing: Dual zone Speedzone (upper and lower), ❄ Liner: Life+, ❄ Size: US13/UK12 Mondo 31.0 ❄ Price: $AU699.99 ($US599.99) RRP ❄ Rider: 192cm/95kg (kitted up)/Mondo 308. ❄ Camera: Samsung...




www.snowboardingforum.com













Burton Ion Snowboard Boot Review


❄ Burton Ion Snowboard Boot Review ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: Ion, ❄ YOM: 2019, ❄ Colour: "Cloud Shadow", ❄ Lacing: duel Speedzone, ❄ Liner: Life, ❄ Size: US13/UK12 Mondo 31, ❄ Footprint: 330mm (Length 340mm) ❄ Price: $AU629.99 ($US539.95) RRP @2022, ❄ Rider: 192cm/95kg (kitted up)/Mondo 308, ❄...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Danh78 said:


> Did you find a solution to this?
> I have the exact same problem. That might as well have been a picture of my ankle last week.
> The ankle support in these boots is sooo aggressive.





Danh78 said:


> On my trip to Italy last week I suffered exactly the same; back foot outer ankle just behind the bone where the pronounced bit of foam created a ton of pressure. Could barely ride for the second and third day. My wife made a doughnut to relieve the pressure which helped, but once you've bruised it that much, there's nothing stopping the pain until you stop riding.
> When you say you have narrow feet, do you mean skinny ankles? My feet are normal width but skinny ankle and heels with pronounced ankle bones. Essentially the worst shaped foot for snowboard boot fit. I've tried so many different brands over the years and I'm yet to find a truly comfortable fit.
> I think I'm going to give up on firmer boots in future, despite my style of riding lending itself to more aggressive performers.
> 
> ...


Check out AngrySnowboarder's boot fitting tutorials. 

Also what socks are you using? I made the mistake of riding in compression stockings instead of snowboarding socks and I was getting heel lift due to the sock. Snowboarding/skiing socks will "grip" the material in the liner and prevent your foot from moving around.


----------



## Danh78 (12 mo ago)

Craig64 said:


> Is this mark caused by movement or pressure. When you say they are rubbing that means movement. I ride with the additional Burton Velcro J-bars inside on top of the Lifeliner/+ as this really locks your Achilles in position. Ions are a stiffer level boot just under Driver X.
> 
> I talk about this is my reviews.
> 
> ...


I'm not entirely sure, the pain crept up on me at the end of my first day, then when I went to put my boot on the next morning it was agony just trying to get it on. I reckon it's a bit of both. My heel feels pretty locked in.


----------



## Tamer (12 mo ago)

Danh78 said:


> On my trip to Italy last week I suffered exactly the same; back foot outer ankle just behind the bone where the pronounced bit of foam created a ton of pressure. Could barely ride for the second and third day. My wife made a doughnut to relieve the pressure which helped, but once you've bruised it that much, there's nothing stopping the pain until you stop riding.
> When you say you have narrow feet, do you mean skinny ankles? My feet are normal width but skinny ankle and heels with pronounced ankle bones. Essentially the worst shaped foot for snowboard boot fit. I've tried so many different brands over the years and I'm yet to find a truly comfortable fit.
> I think I'm going to give up on firmer boots in future, despite my style of riding lending itself to more aggressive performers.
> 
> ...


In my case it's the front foot, inner ankle. Probably I am the same, skinny ankle, skinny lower leg and calves also. 

I didn't go to snowboarding again, but I put on the ions at home when watching TV and crank up the boa's so the liner takes some shape but Ions are overall not comfortable for my feet, and this was the best among other Burtons. If I can sell these for a decent price I'll go for DC laced or Vans standart pro. 

If I go to snowboarding again I am afraid to put on ions, I think I'll use my old Nike boots. Or put the Nike liners into ions. 

Putting j bars is not a good solution for me I think because the ankle feels locked down already. But I'll try.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Tamer said:


> In my case it's the front foot, inner ankle. Probably I am the same, skinny ankle, skinny lower leg and calves also.
> 
> I didn't go to snowboarding again, but I put on the ions at home when watching TV and crank up the boa's so the liner takes some shape but Ions are overall not comfortable for my feet, and this was the best among other Burtons. If I can sell these for a decent price I'll go for DC laced or Vans standart pro.
> 
> ...


J-bars bite into the Archilles and under the ankle bone. 










You look inside this Ion and think how does my foot fit in there but it packs out and gives super snug fit in this area.










J-bars attached inside SLX.


----------



## Tamer (12 mo ago)

Craig64 said:


> J-bars bite into the Archilles and under the ankle bone.
> 
> View attachment 161553
> 
> ...


Thank you for the photos.. I'll give it a try with the j bars. Looks very snug around archiles.


----------



## Danh78 (12 mo ago)

I think I was a little too cocky when trying on the ions. I've had two pairs previously and didn't bother to wear them around the house to check for pressure points or hot/rubbing spots. 
I think they're just a bad fit for me. I also suffered from a bit of shin bang on the same foot last week.

Such a pain in the ass to get to try different brands now in the UK. A lot of the independent stores which were around during snowboarding's boom in the 00's have either disappeared or adapted to online only. 

Totally off topic but what's the ratio of boarders to skiers these days in North America? 15-20 years ago I'd say it got close to 30-40% in Europe, likewise when I did a year at Whistler in 09/10 and Banff in 04/05. 
Nowhere near that now, at best I'd say 10%, maybe a bit more in known hotspots such as Laax. Oddly I noticed most boarders in Italy were a bit older, a lot of rad dads (like me!). I actually prefer that it's gone a bit more niche (uuugh, would you listen to me trying to be more "core"), except that it's harder to find/try boots.


----------



## Tamer (12 mo ago)

Danh78 said:


> I think I was a little too cocky when trying on the ions. I've had two pairs previously and didn't bother to wear them around the house to check for pressure points or hot/rubbing spots.
> I think they're just a bad fit for me. I also suffered from a bit of shin bang on the same foot last week.
> 
> Such a pain in the ass to get to try different brands now in the UK. A lot of the independent stores which were around during snowboarding's boom in the 00's have either disappeared or adapted to online only.
> ...


I also had the shin bang, but it wasn't permanent pain like the inner ankle. Returning the ions is not option for me, also no luck with selling it so far. I'll just give it a try with j bars, also maybe with thicker insoles from my daily shoes. Different socks. But ions scare me after all that pain, so I'll try at the end of the snowboard day or something like that.


----------



## Tamer (12 mo ago)

Tamer said:


> I also had the shin bang, but it wasn't permanent pain like the inner ankle. Returning the ions is not option for me, also no luck with selling it so far. I'll just give it a try with j bars, also maybe with thicker insoles from my daily shoes. Different socks. But ions scare me after all that pain, so I'll try at the end of the snowboard day or something like that.


I end up selling the ions and got myself vans hi standard pros. They are much more comfortable but they look like they will pack out much sooner then ions. After a week of use my feet are not snug inside the boot like the 1. day. Old nike boots are still a better fit for me, very narrow and at the same time comfortable, which is hard to find. I do a lot butters and ground tricks, bending the boots hard etc. maybe it effects the life of the boot. I am sad that I had to give up long lasting ions.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Danh78 said:


> Totally off topic but what's the ratio of boarders to skiers these days in North America? 15-20 years ago I'd say it got close to 30-40% in Europe, likewise when I did a year at Whistler in 09/10 and Banff in 04/05.
> Nowhere near that now, at best I'd say 10%, maybe a bit more in known hotspots such as Laax.


I was in Obergurgl/Hochgurgle for the last couple of weeks & I'd be amazed if even 1% were boarders.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Tamer said:


> I end up selling the ions and got myself vans hi standard pros. They are much more comfortable but they look like they will pack out much sooner then ions. After a week of use my feet are not snug inside the boot like the 1. day. Old nike boots are still a better fit for me, very narrow and at the same time comfortable, which is hard to find. I do a lot butters and ground tricks, bending the boots hard etc. maybe it effects the life of the boot. I am sad that I had to give up long lasting ions.


The Ion is a stiff Boot. You look like you are pretty much park/freestyle with your riding and looking for a pair of slippers.


----------

